# Sapelo Island Hunt 11/29 - 12/1/12



## John Waddell (Nov 21, 2012)

Who is headed to Sapelo next week? Kip Causey and I are planning to meet at the dock Wednesday morning. Also, if you have been on any of the earlier hunts let us know what it was like. I heard that Mr. George died. Does any of the locals still deliver to the camp?


----------



## dobenator (Nov 21, 2012)

Our group will be there!! part on Tuesday and the rest on Wednesday. We will be camped on the east side of the showers Under the giant tarp. Stop by and chat. We can give you all the info we have , aint much , but it may help some.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be going on a RAMPAGE there next weekend. Do not walk by me while in the stand you might get shot. I'm bringing like 100 arrows and broad heads. I have a case of 5 hour energy, a treestand, and a bow. Here I come!!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 21, 2012)

If you shoot a couple deer you might get enough meat for a sandwich


----------



## Bama B (Nov 21, 2012)

Will be there Tues. Normaly camp left of the the dock entrance.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 22, 2012)

John, you're a seasoned sapelo vet....
Just take care of my daddy...


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 22, 2012)

I killed the biggest doe I saw on Sapelo and she field dressed 22 lbs.  The rattlesnake one guy killed weighed 18 lbs.  

It was a fun trip.  I was two steps from killing a decent 8 point.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 22, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> I killed the biggest doe I saw on Sapelo and she field dressed 22 lbs.  The rattlesnake one guy killed weighed 18 lbs.
> 
> It was a fun trip.  I was two steps from killing a decent 8 point.



Big Kip killed a 139lb doe about 11 years ago....said that was the biggest doe they had seen. Aged her at 11 1/2.  No teeth, no ears


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 22, 2012)

kcausey said:


> Big Kip killed a 139lb doe about 11 years ago....said that was the biggest doe they had seen. Aged her at 11 1/2.  No teeth, no ears



Wow, now that's a trophy.  One guy hunting on our trip killed about a 105 inch buck.  I thought that was good.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 22, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> Wow, now that's a trophy.  One guy hunting on our trip killed about a 105 inch buck.  I thought that was good.



ive seen sheds that would be close to 140".  one had 11 points on one side, 5" bases.  I saw a buck that weighed 146lbs, i think at that time the island record was a 151lb 10pt.

Don't let John T. Waddell fool yall, he should be answering the questions....he was witness to the great Gator Treeing event....pictures to prove it


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> I killed the biggest doe I saw on Sapelo and she field dressed 22 lbs.  The rattlesnake one guy killed weighed 18 lbs.
> 
> It was a fun trip.  I was two steps from killing a decent 8 point.



thought I had the record at 26 pounds.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2012)

kcausey said:


> ive seen sheds that would be close to 140".  one had 11 points on one side, 5" bases.  I saw a buck that weighed 146lbs, i think at that time the island record was a 151lb 10pt.
> 
> Don't let John T. Waddell fool yall, he should be answering the questions....he was witness to the great Gator Treeing event....pictures to prove it



when was the last time you made it over there?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> thought I had the record at 26 pounds.



And I let the first two go because they were too small. lol


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw a big thick 10 last year and never got a shot. Bet he would have been in the 120" range.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> when was the last time you made it over there?



That 2009 PW hunt with 104* heat index in mid Oct did me in for a while. I got on the rum creek quota this year...killed two good bucks.


----------



## dobenator (Nov 22, 2012)

kcausey said:


> That 2009 PW hunt with 104* heat index in mid Oct did me in for a while. I got on the rum creek quota this year...killed two good bucks.



Was that the year the guy killed the big pie bald buck??


----------



## kcausey (Nov 23, 2012)

dobenator said:


> Was that the year the guy killed the big pie bald buck??



I don't remember one being killed. I killed two does and two hogs....something about cleaning a deer or hog in 100* weather turned me off.


----------



## Michael (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's my smallest buck. It field dressed 18 lbs. Also here are 2 skulls I found in 2010.

See ya'll next week


----------



## kevincox (Nov 23, 2012)

Dang Michael is that a deer or rabbit? LOL Those skulls were some dandy bucks!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 24, 2012)

kevincox said:


> Dang Michael is that a deer or rabbit? LOL Those skulls were some dandy bucks!



I carried mine out line Andy and Opie carrying a fishing pole. lol


----------



## Michael (Nov 24, 2012)

kevincox said:


> Dang Michael is that a deer or rabbit? LOL Those skulls were some dandy bucks!



The pic actually makes him look bigger than he really was. Note the broadhead hole was from a Thunderhead, not a rage.

I gave that rack on the right to Mark. Once he get's it scored it should make #2 for the island.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 24, 2012)

Are crossbows allowed on sapelo??


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 24, 2012)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> Are crossbows allowed on sapelo??



yup


----------



## John Waddell (Nov 24, 2012)

dobenator said:


> Was that the year the guy killed the big pie bald buck??


I have pictures of a pie bald deer that a student killed in 2007. I can't put my hands on the picture at the moment so I am not sure if it was a buck or doe. If we are talking about the same deer, the student came driving up to camp in an old white Toyota.


----------



## mattech (Nov 24, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> thought I had the record at 26 pounds.



Last year when I went on the early gun hunt, a young kid shot a doe that weighed 13 pounds before it was gutted. Looked like a house cat. Lol


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 24, 2012)

You have to be a good shot over there! hehe


----------



## respro (Nov 24, 2012)

I've never been. What is drawing hunters there if the deer are so small?


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 25, 2012)

respro said:


> I've never been. What is drawing hunters there if the deer are so small?



unique experience


----------



## Michael (Nov 25, 2012)

respro said:


> I've never been. What is drawing hunters there if the deer are so small?



Absolutely nothing...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a beautiful place with all the live oaks and spanish moss. Camping, trailer rides and that sort of stuff. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Michael (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been going there for 30 yrs, but recommend everyone else go to Ossabaw


----------



## respro (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd love to mount a ultra small buck with a decent rack from there. So how do I go about being able to hunt there? Also, are there a lot of deer there?


----------



## jkp (Nov 25, 2012)

Respro,
You need to apply for the quota hunts online, and yes there are a few deer a few years ago I saw 28 that I didn't shoot and 2 I did.


----------



## Michael (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, there used to be a lot of deer on the island, but not anymore. Now the main highlight of the hunt is simply being able to "get away" for a few days and just relax without any worry of the phone ringing from someone wanting you to do something... you are now on an island which is a 30 minute boat ride from the mainland


----------



## kcausey (Nov 25, 2012)

Michael said:


> I've been going there for 30 yrs, but recommend everyone else go to Ossabaw



i know where that is....if you can handle the hike or get the driver to swing back and take you out there it's well worth it.....it's like a little private mid west situation.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 25, 2012)

John Waddell said:


> I have pictures of a pie bald deer that a student killed in 2007. I can't put my hands on the picture at the moment so I am not sure if it was a buck or doe. If we are talking about the same deer, the student came driving up to camp in an old white Toyota.



john is that the yancey buck in your avatar?

I wanna go hunt the hootch!!!!


----------



## kcausey (Nov 25, 2012)

the first year i went there was a 124% hunter success rate on the primitive weapons hunt.  i saw 47 deer in five hunts, there was 14 piebald deer killed.  those piebald deer are chocolate and white.  i drew on one buck the most ethical shot i had was a head shot and that aint ethical.  i think the total number for the hunt went something like 88 hunters killed 74 deer and 38 hogs.  I still have pics of the deer cooler, one guy killed two bucks over 100" and said he missed a typical 12 that would have been 130" easy.  That was a fun hunt, they rut in early october, that along with mid 30 degree temps was a perfect storm for us.


----------



## dobenator (Nov 26, 2012)

John Waddell said:


> I have pictures of a pie bald deer that a student killed in 2007. I can't put my hands on the picture at the moment so I am not sure if it was a buck or doe. If we are talking about the same deer, the student came driving up to camp in an old white Toyota.



This is the deer I was talking about. This was the October  P.W. hunt in 2006


----------



## kcausey (Nov 26, 2012)

dobenator said:


> This is the deer I was talking about. This was the October  P.W. hunt in 2006



One I was talking about was 2001


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got a pic from Byron.  He has a great 8 down.  VERY nice buck for a Sap hunt!


----------



## gcaskew (Dec 3, 2012)

Let's see some pics. We are going over on the 26th for 4 days.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some of my buck


----------



## respro (Dec 3, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Here are some of my buck



That bucks head is big. Don't like a sapelo deer for sure. Did you weigh him?


----------



## pse hunter (Dec 3, 2012)

nice buck, Byron


----------



## CCGA (Dec 3, 2012)

Great looking buck for Sapelo. What area were you hunting if you don't mind telling?


----------



## gcaskew (Dec 3, 2012)

Since you guys are done how about some scouting reports for us. . We go over December 26th..


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2012)

He weighed 105lbs.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2012)

respro said:


> That bucks head is big. Don't like a sapelo deer for sure. Did you weigh him?



Whatcha tryin to say?


----------



## Michael (Dec 4, 2012)

gcaskew said:


> Since you guys are done how about some scouting reports for us. . We go over December 26th..



Deer numbers were down, but pretty much everyone saw deer. I stayed in the woods all 36 and only saw 7 deer


----------



## gcaskew (Dec 4, 2012)

What are they eating, are all the palmetto berries gone?


----------



## Bama B (Dec 4, 2012)

Feeding in the pines. And some fresh dropped acorns. I really wish they could rescedule this hunt so it did not fall on the full moon. Blew out deer every time walking into the stand each morning. Best hunt was sat morning . Really overcast and dark .


----------



## Bama B (Dec 4, 2012)

By the way Michael we still have not forgot about are present Wed morning. So we have a whole year to find you something just as special. Enjoyed the trip and the fellowship.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 4, 2012)

Bama B said:


> By the way Michael we still have not forgot about are present Wed morning. So we have a whole year to find you something just as special. Enjoyed the trip and the fellowship.



Yeah we got one of those too. We told Michael that paybacks are heck. We will be consulting my rather unsavory type friends for ideas!


----------



## John Waddell (Dec 4, 2012)

kcausey said:


> john is that the yancey buck in your avatar?
> 
> I wanna go hunt the hootch!!!!



Talk to Big Kip. He was with me.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 4, 2012)

John Waddell said:


> Talk to Big Kip. He was with me.



i remember the story....buck was gonna survive with one lung....then he got Yanceyed


----------



## gcaskew (Dec 7, 2012)

Any of you guys on the last hunt, hunt down near the airport, or was it only on the north side?

Looking to save some scouting time if you have any information..

Thanks


----------



## Michael (Dec 7, 2012)

Bama B said:


> By the way Michael we still have not forgot about are present Wed morning. So we have a whole year to find you something just as special. Enjoyed the trip and the fellowship.



Since I too was attacked both Thursday and Friday night, there must have been some other devious minded scandalmonger on that island. But, I must say that even though the deer did not cooperate for this hunt, it was one of my most memorable trips to Sapelo


----------

